# The glass is..? The SP / Artisans answer is...



## Papa.tuti

The glass is half full or half empty, but what's your response?

Or even better, what's the answer or response from SP / Artisan people?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Full. It's completely full. It is full of all of the good stuff that sustains life... water and air.


----------



## Nessie

Papa.tuti said:


> The glass is half full or half empty, but what's your response?
> 
> Or even better, what's the answer or response from SP / Artisan people?


In your text glass have 50% of liquid (both half empty and half full).
In your picture it is having less than half of liquid (lemonade?).

Half full and half empty is exactly the same. It doesnt make optimist or pesimist from anyone.
I would redefine it like: optimist is person who see liquid at 70% (or other, depend on level of optimism), when liquid is in reality at 50%. For pessimism same but vice versa.


----------



## Brian1

The glass can either be half full, or half empty, but I look at it as presently poured and able for consumption right now.


----------



## supersugarcrispy

The glass needs a refill?


----------



## Papa.tuti

The glass is...

SJ / Guardian response:
- The glass is half empty, gone before you know it…
- The glass is half empty, let's save it for a rainy day…

SP / Artisan response:
- The glass is half full, room to fill it up…
- The glass is half full, let's enjoy it while we can…

NF / Idealist response:
- more then enough to share it with somebody...

NT / Rational response:
- it depends how you look at it...


----------



## Nominal

That depends on so many factors. What is being measured? All components of the liquid? Water only (if tap water, there are many additives, so that would make the glass slightly less than half, but not half empty) (ice or not)? Anything at all? A glass with half water also has half of something else - the atmosphere/air etc that comprises the other half. Therefore, the glass could be completely full at all times, whether there is liquid or not, though I am not ruling out situations that might make this impossible (?!) that scientific people would know of. Someone justifying drinking someone else's glass of water might say, "Well, it was half empty!" Since glasses are usually not filled to the top with liquid, what is half? A glass that appears to contain half of its potential for liquid may in fact contain 2/3, or 3/5, or 3/4 of the appropriate amount of that specific liquid to pour into that specific type of glass.

I've always considered this to be a complicated question and never leaned toward one or the other. The most reasonable answers I can come up with are contextual, and these are my personal answers:

1. It is half full if you just poured water into it (made an effort to fill it)
2. It is half empty if you just drank some (made an effort to empty it)
3. It is just half, 50% (if you come across a glass with no prior knowledge of the filling/emptying process)

And, nontraditional tangents: Bifocals? Windows? If a window pane has been formed with a foreign substance contained within the boundaries of the glass, the glass is neither half full nor empty, just intertwined with something else. A looking glass? Well, is it the regular type or the Alice in Wonderland door to another world type? Could the Alice in Wonderland type looking glass be normal in another world?

...I'm going to stop right there, imaginary things are obnoxious to quantify. Hopefully some of this makes the tiniest bit of sense to someone.


----------



## Death Persuades

The glass is too big.


----------



## Iridescent

It's completely empty. I just drank the contents while everyone was distracted debating all this metaphorical rubbish. :tongue:


----------



## Tad Cooper

The one in the pic was way under half!
I say full generally, but it's fine so long as I can drink it


----------



## MilkyWay132

I think the glass being half or full of water is supposed to be symbolic. It's not just about a cup being literally full of a drink or having only half of a drink, but how much water that is in the glass symbolises positivity or negativity, optimism and pessimism. I'd say it's only half full, unfortunately; I've always been a bit of a pessimist.


----------



## LykosGaiscioch

My typical response is "Who the heck cares - it's just water!?!"


----------



## stephie

The glass is shattered.


----------



## Iron Sabbath

While everybody was talking about philosophical bullshit I slipped in some liquid cyanide :ninja:


----------



## firedell

The drinking glass is made of glass, and it has something I must drink in it. Unless I have drank it already.


----------



## Neon Knight

It's pretty much half way exactly so I can't say either one because that would be inaccurate.


----------



## alionsroar

The glass is mine. Actually it's empty, cos I drank it all. Isn't that what you are supposed to do with drinks?

I think it's a trick question because it depends on what you were expecting. If I expect it to be empty it looks half full. If I expect it to be full then I am surprised that it is half empty.
So by that note, the one who sees it half full might be the pessimist since they thought it would be empty!


----------



## Bluebird

Half empty... but if you chop the glass in half, then it's nice and full


----------



## JamieBond

LykosGaiscioch said:


> My typical response is "Who the heck cares - it's just water!?!"


Exactly. Does it matter if it's half empty or half full? The point is that someone left a glass of something here! I bet it's alcoholic. Anyway, it's not going to be full/empty for long. I'm thirsty.


----------



## Hypaspist

Observe the amount of liquid in said glass. Proceed to measure capacity of glass using empty duplicate. Once done, pour the liquid from the glass in question into a graduated cylinder and observe volume. Subtract volume of liquid from the capacity of glass in question and arrive at answer. Repeat and verify if questions or arguments are raised to verify results.

Thanks to this post I will never look at a glass with liquid the same ever again :frustrating:


----------

